# Am I entitled to any social welfare if I return to college after being made redundant



## Ciar (27 Aug 2009)

I have just been made redundant from my full time job as an engineer. I have decided to go back and do a full time masters for the year starting at the end of September. I have applied for the Higher Education Grant and I assume as I am a mature student independent of my parents that I will qualify for full maintenance. However, this sum is only about €3000 and I don't think I can survive on that for a year! I realise I will have to take on a part-time job but I was wondering if I am entitled to any social welfare benefits as well since I have been paying PRSI and I will have no stable income at all for the next year. Any suggestions would be much appreciated.


----------



## gipimann (27 Aug 2009)

*Re: Am I entitled to any social welfare if I return to college after being made redun*

In general, students don't qualify for Social Welfare as they're not available for work.

There are some special schemes (e.g. Back to Education), however most post-grad courses fall outside this scheme.   

Have a look at www.welfare.ie (follow the unemployed link and it'll link to Back to  Education Schemes).


----------



## glong (28 Aug 2009)

*Re: Am I entitled to any social welfare if I return to college after being made redun*

Hi


As gipimann said, many postgrad courses fall outside the Back to Education Allowance scheme, but it would definitely be worth checking with the Back to Education Allowance scheme section of the Department of Social and Family Affairs to see if your postgrad course is covered. You should be able to get through to the section on (01) 704 3000.

Graham Long
Citizens Information


----------



## whackin (28 Aug 2009)

*Re: Am I entitled to any social welfare if I return to college after being made redun*

If you go back to college part time though, I believe you would still get social welfare. Would this be correct?


----------



## Welfarite (31 Aug 2009)

*Re: Am I entitled to any social welfare if I return to college after being made redun*



whackin said:


> If you go back to college part time though, I believe you would still get social welfare. Would this be correct?


 

No. You must be available for full-time work to get Jobseeker's payments


----------



## whackin (31 Aug 2009)

*Re: Am I entitled to any social welfare if I return to college after being made redun*

but i presume if its an evening course then theres no problem?


----------



## Welfarite (1 Sep 2009)

*Re: Am I entitled to any social welfare if I return to college after being made redun*



whackin said:


> but i presume if its an evening course then theres no problem?


The question that has to be answered is whether the person is available for full-time work or would the course interfere with that availability. The onus is on the person to demonstrate that their participation does not restrict reasonable availability for work. so, if it is an evening course and they are looking for bar work, it might be restricting them. On the other hand, if their looking for clericl office-type work, it wouldn't!


----------



## whackin (1 Sep 2009)

*Re: Am I entitled to any social welfare if I return to college after being made redun*

Oh that's ok! I was worried it was a blanket thing. Thanks for your help.

It sounds nuts though it must be said also, considering there is not really work out there!


----------



## AlbacoreA (1 Sep 2009)

*Re: Am I entitled to any social welfare if I return to college after being made redun*

Some info in this thread if you can get past the ranting...
http://www.boards.ie/vbulletin/showthread.php?p=61906264#post61906264
http://www.boards.ie/vbulletin/showthread.php?p=61906264#post61906264


----------

